# RIP BBQ Grillware Vertical Smoker



## indyadmin1974 (May 3, 2010)

Wow...you know it brings a tear to my eye to know that I lost a loyal friend for the past 6 years.

Last night while attempting to clean out my BBQ Grillware Vertical smoker from a dump of the drip pan, the entire thing caught on fire (grease fire).

The electric start melted, the dial for the propane melted, the hose from the burner to the tank melted and was blowing unregulated propane all over the bottom of the rig.

The entire thing burned for ~45 minutes while I was inside getting ready for the grilling I was doing that night.

I got 2nd degree burns on my leg and a small ache in my heart for a trusted friend.

What I think happened was the grease clogged up the burner holes and this forced a flame right out of the front.  Then the grease caught on fire.

So now my hunt for all the stuff I need for a UDS is heating up...no pun intended.

Just thought I'd share a major cluster**** so that others may learn something.

It may turn into a charcoal smoker...this isn't the first time I've had issues with this rig though I love it.


----------



## cheapchalee (May 3, 2010)

Had a friend last week have the same thing happen to him in a sense.  His hose touch the side of the fire box and started to melt, found it before it went up in flames.

Chalee


----------



## rbranstner (May 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss but I can assure you that you will love the UDS.


----------



## caveman (May 3, 2010)

I hope you are feeling better (leg).  Getting or making another smoker is a lot easier than losing some limbs or something else.  I hope things work out for you.


----------



## erain (May 3, 2010)

ditto... could have been worse... had a small grease fire in the gosm last year. i caught it right away and was lucky. only a lil paint burnt off the back end. it could have gotten worse. but just goes to show we have to be careful with our smokers. keep a distance away from buildings. be esecially leery of flammable sidings, ie vinyl, eaves etc. you just never know what can happen when your playing with fire. and like the saying goes... "where theres smoke theres fire".


----------



## erain (May 3, 2010)

ditto... could have been worse... had a small grease fire in the gosm last year. i caught it right away and was lucky. only a lil paint burnt off the back end. it could have gotten worse. but just goes to show we have to be careful with our smokers. keep a distance away from buildings. be esecially leery of flammable sidings, ie vinyl, eaves etc. you just never know what can happen when your playing with fire. and like the saying goes... "where theres smoke theres fire".


----------



## old poi dog (May 3, 2010)

I'm relieved to know that you are fine. Before I do any more Smokes I'll clean out the drip pan in my Smoke Vault. I had noticed a lot of grease accumulated there but have been putting off cleaning it. So before I put anything in the smoker next week, it'll have its drip pan cleaned and lined with fresh foil. Take care of yourself and we're looking forward to your UDS.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 3, 2010)

oooh sorry, hope no one was hurt


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 3, 2010)

Just my pride more than anything...and the back of my leg...lol

Safety is key with all of our rigs.  Thankfully I had enough sense to do this in the grass at least 10' from the house or anything else that could catch fire and I purposefully used a near empty propane tank since I was just going to re-season it.

On a happy note, I did 2 yardbirds and 3 slabs of spares on the Weber 18.5 kettle and the Performer.  No QView though...I was too busy trying not to burn something else up!


----------



## fired up (May 4, 2010)

I still have that drum for ya.


----------



## aeroforce100 (May 4, 2010)

That"s why I added a stainless Steel gas line between my Smoke vault and the tank.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 4, 2010)

Gotta get over and see you guys and pick it up...


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 4, 2010)

Sorry Brother & i am glad no one was hurt!


----------

